# Der Supreme 8 Thread



## hollowtech2 (16. März 2011)

In der aktuellen Freeride gibt es einen Vergleichstest von 180er Freeridern.
Im Anhang findet ihr die Meinung der Testcrew zum Bike.

Cheers.
Ralf


----------



## shortygonzalez (17. Juli 2011)

...ich hab ein gutes Angebot für das Supreme 6. Hat das den gleichen Federweg wie das Supreme 8? Die Einbaulänge sieht auch irgendwie kürzer aus....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (18. Juli 2011)

Nein, hat es nicht. Der Name des Modells sagt was über den Federweg aus.

Supreme 8 = 8 Zoll FW, Supreme 6 = 6 Zoll FW


----------



## boogie164 (29. Juli 2011)

Hat denn schon einer Erfahrungsberichte über dieses Bike?


----------

